# The Bowen-West Theatre - Bedford - July 2011



## nelly (Jul 13, 2011)

Not a lot of history to be found on this one, the theatre was named in honour of Mrs Patricia Bowen-West OBE
Doctor of Education at the De Montfort University, Bedford

Visited with Skeleton Key and Tstranger





















































































































Thanks for looking


​


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 13, 2011)

Judging by all the paint thrown up the walls they specialise in modern drama!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2011)

Only just noticed this report. What a shame...I think it's really sad that somewhere like this has been closed and left abandoned. Looks like it was a pretty nifty venue, too. 
Cheers, Nelly.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 26, 2011)

I remember it when it was open, lived just round the corner....think I went there to see a band...hazy memories


----------

